# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB yine Orduya ve Yargıya ayar veriyor

## bozok

*AB YİNE ORDUYA VE YARGIYA AYAR VERİYOR*



27.01.2010 

Türkiye’nin AB sürecinde Kıta Avrupa’sını temsil eden Almanya ve Fransa ikilisinin katı ve net tutumu ile tam bir fiyasko süreci yaşanırken, Atlantik kanadından bir destek fırtınası esmeye başladı. 

Bu da, Avrupa Parlamentosu’nda kabul edilen yeni karar taslağı ile tam bir eş zamanlılık gösterdi.

*Bilin bakalım taslakta neler var?* 
Avrupa Parlamentosu Türkiye Raportörü Hollandalı Hristiyan Demokrat *Ria Oomen-Ruijten* tarafından kaleme alınan Türkiye karar taslağı, Parlamento'nun Dış İlişkiler Komitesinde *11 çekimser oya karşı 60 oyla kabul edildi...* 

Hiç bir konuda hiç bir zaman anlaşamayan Hristiyan Demokratlar, Liberaller ve Sosyalistler, mesele Türkiye olunca, gerisi teferruattır diyerek hemen uzlaştı. 

*Belgede öncelikli konu Kıbrıs.* Türk askerinin derhal adadan çekilmesi ve Türkiye kökenlilerin de geri gönderilmesi gerektiği vurgulanıyor. 

Bunlar aşağı yukarı her kararda yer alıyor ama asıl mesele *Ergenekon.* 

Taslak belgede Ergenekon* “suç ağı”* ifadesi kullanılarak resmen yargısız infaz yapılıyor ve yargıya müdahale ediliyor. 

Belgede, *"Ergenekon “suç ağının” boyutlarından endişe edildiği"* belirtilerek, Türkiye'nin bu davayı *"demokratik kurumların işleyişine ve hukukun üstünlüğüne güveni artırmak için fırsat olarak kullanması gerektiği"* vurgulanıyor. 

*Orduya da her zamanki gibi özel bir yer ayrılmış…* 

Türkiye karar taslağında, *"Ordunun Türk siyasetine ve dış politikasına karışmayı sürdürmesinden endişe edildiği ve demokratik bir ülkede ordunun bütünüyle sivillerin gözetimine tabi olması gerektiği"* ifadelerine yer veriliyor.

*Yargı da unutulmamış…
*
Avrupa Parlamentosu Türkiye karar taslağında, *"Yargının vakit geçirilmeden kapsamlı reforma tabi tutulması, Türkiye'nin modernleşme sürecinde yaşamcıl önem taşımaktadır"* ifadelerine de yer verildi. 

Yargı reformu stratejisinin memnuniyetle karşılandığı ifade edilen taslakta hükümet, *"yargının tarafsızlığı ve uzmanlaşmasına ilaveten yargının Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesinin (AİHM) standartlarıyla uyumlu hale getirilmesine özel önem verilerek yargı reformu stratejisinin geciktirilmeden uygulanması"* yönünde teşvik ediliyor.

Taslakta, *"Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulunun (HSYK) temsil gücünü, objektifliğini, tarafsızlığını ve şeffaflığını güvence altına alacak şekilde yeniden yapılandırılması"* isteniyor.

Bakın burada en başta ne var? Temsil gücü kriteri. Bu da hükümetin HSYK yapısını meclisin atadığı üyelerle genişletme projesini destekler mahiyette. 

Taslakta, *"Yargının rolü, Kürt kökenli vatandaşların hakları, Alevi toplumunun hakları, ordunun rolü ve Türkiye'nin komşularıyla ilişkileri gibi geleneksel olarak hassas kabul edilen konuların kamuoyunda genişçe tartışılmasından memnuniyet duyulduğu”* belirtilerek hükümetin cesaretine övgüler düzülüyor.

Taslağın 11 şubat'ta oylanması bekleniyor.

*TASLAK üIKTI ABD MüTTEFİKLERİ HAREKETE GEüTİ* 
şimdi taslak böyle… Bu taslak ortaya çıkarken, ABD’nin Türkiye’yi AB (batı) kapısına bağlamasında büyük rol oynayan Atlantikçiler hemen ortaya çıktı. 

Sayıyorum efendim: *Avrupa Birliği Komisyonu Başkan Yardımcısı Günter Verheugen, Hollanda AB İşleri Devlet Sekreteri Frans Timmermans ve Wall Street Journal…*

Türkiye’ye “gel gel” yapan haberlerin başlıklarıysa harika…

*VERHEUGEN: TüRKİYE JEOSTRATEJİK AüIDAN Hİü BU KADAR üNEMLİ OLMADI* 

Almanya’nın önde gelen Amerikan müttefiklerinden ve eski AB Genişleme Komiseri Verheugen, Türkiye'nin Avrupa'ya aidiyetinin jeostratejik açıdan bugüne kadar hiç bu kadar önemli olmadığını belirtti.

Gunther Verheugen, "Frankfurter Rundschau" gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada, Türkiye'ye, 50 yıldan bu yana, tam üyelik sözü verildiğini hatırlatarak, 

"Türkiye'nin Avrupa'ya aidiyeti jeostratejik açıdan bugüne kadar, hiç bu kadar önemli olmamıştı. İslamiyet'in Avrupa'da her zaman yeri vardı. Avrupa Hıristiyan kulübü değil" dedi.

*TİMMERMANS: TüRKİYE'NİN AB'YE üYELİğİ, SOğUK SAVAşIN SONA ERMESİ KADAR üNEMLİ* 
Hollanda AB İşleri Devlet Sekreteri Frans Timmermans, "Türkiye'nin AB'ye üyeliği, Soğuk Savaşın sona ermesi veya Almanya-Fransa rekabetinin sona ermesiyle aynı öneme sahiptir" dedi.

Hollanda'nın Ankara'daki Büyükelçilik rezidansında basın mensuplarıyla kahvaltıda biraraya gelen Timmermans, "Sanırım Türkiye üye olacaktır, ancak bu tamamen Türkiye'ye bağlıdır. Bu süreçte Türkiye için mükafat AB üyeliği değil, Türkiye'nin kendi kendini değiştirmesi olacaktır. Türkiye eğer AB üyeliği için gereken reformları gerçekleştirirse, AB'ye girme veya girmeme konusunda kararı yine kendisi verecektir. Umarım Türkiye AB'ye üye olur, ama bu tamamen Türklere bağlı bir durum" diye konuştu.

*WALL STREET JOURNAL: AB’Yİ “SİHİRLİ DEğNEK” TüRKİYE KURTARIR* 
Wall Street Journal gazetesinde yayımlanan bir analizde de, ABD ve üin’in gölgesinde kalan Avrupa’nın öne çıkmak için Türkiye’ye ihtiyacı olduğu belirtildi.

Yaşlanan ve hatta bazı ülkelerde azalan nüfusun, AB'nin bütçe sorununu artıracağına işaret edilen analizde, artık küresel ekonomideki sorunların tartışıldığı platform olan ve çoğunluğunu Avrupalıların oluşturduğu G8'in yerini G20 toplantılarına bıraktığı vurgulandı.

Analizde görüşlerine yer verilen Hindistan Uluslararası Ekonomik İlişkiler Araştırmaları Konseyi Direktörü Rajeev Kumar, Türkiye’nin AB için “sihirli bir değnek” özelliğini taşıdığını söyledi.

Direktör aynı zamanda, *“Türkiye’nin üyeliğini kabul etmek, AB’nin demografisini değiştirecektir ve kıtayı bir Hristiyan bloğu olmaktan çıkaracaktır. Aynı zamanda Müslüman bir üyeye sahip olması, AB’nin Asya ve Ortadoğu’da daha hoş karşılanmasını sağlayacaktır”* dedi.

Düğün değil, bayram değil, enişteler bizi öpmek için sıraya girmişler. şimdiye değin görülmemiş jeostratejik önemden tutun da, soğuk savaşın bitmesi kadar önemli olmak ve de sonunda AB’yi kurtaracak sihirli değnek misyonu.

Pohpohlanmayı sevdiğimizi nasıl da biliyorlar değil mi?

Karşılığında ver Kıbrıs’ı, bitir askeri, götür Ergenekon’u, yut yargıyı… Küresel iştahın karşısında direnç olarak ne varsa yok et, sinirsiz damarsız bir şekilde fırına verilmeye hazır bir Türkiye. 

Bunlar biraz daha birşey isterlerse, dünyayı da biz kurtarırız artık. AB ne ki? 




*Hüseyin Vodinalı
*Odatv.com

----------

